#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How do you open a popup window in your browser?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Pop-up window is a window that suddenly appears when you select an option with a mouse or press a special function key.
Which contains a menu of commands and stays on the screen only until you select one of the commands.


Can someone explain me how to open a po-up window in browser?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Pop-up window is a window that suddenly appears when you select an option with a mouse or press a special function key.
> Which contains a menu of commands and stays on the screen only until you select one of the commands.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to open a po-up window in browser?


If you're asking how a pop up dialog box is created, then the answer is Javascript. You can make one appear using js.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Pop-up window is a window that suddenly appears when you select an option with a mouse or press a special function key.
> Which contains a menu of commands and stays on the screen only until you select one of the commands.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to open a po-up window in browser?


Found this , I hope this would be helpful!


Open the browser.Click the "gear" icon (top right) to select the Tools menu.Click Internet Options.Click the Privacy tab.In the Pop-up Blocker section of the window, make sure that Turn on Pop-upBlocker is activated (checkbox).

----------

